# Did I buy wrong??



## Izzy1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

So I just got my new (first!) snowboard yesterday and all excited I went to try it at a local hill today.... and now I'm wondering what the hell I got myself into!

Background - I started snowboarding last year, went maybe 3 times then and once this year. I rented equipement until now, I was nicely progressing and linking turns and was even considering going on the "blue" trails.

I shopped for boards and after taking the advice of someone who's been in the business (and boarding) for years (he is not the one who sold me a board. He only had a couple women's board left and told me they wouldnt work well for me and was very honest about it and still spent an hour going over different boards with me) I bought a Burton Feelgood.

I got on the bunny hill and it was like day 1 all over again. I kept falling. It goes FAST. Then I'd catch an edge. I got the hang of the edges a bit by the end of the day but I have a LOT of trouble on my toe side and I get scared cause the thing flies and I don't feel I have good control on it.

I had been looking at a Burton Social and a K2 Luna as alternatives, but went for the higher end/more advanced board as I was told it wouldn't be that much harder to get used to, and I have no intentions of hitting the park anytime in the near (and possibly far) future.

Did I get something I'll take forever to handle or is this normal on a new board that is waxed? Is this board out of my capacities and I should promptly retire it to the closet/put it on Craiglist and get something else until I get better??? Or stick with it? The conditions were a little more icy/hard snow today than I've ridden in - is that a big factor too?

Any thoughts appreciated as well as advice as to how to get use to this board if any... 

I'm kinda bummed that instead of doing better on something else than the crap rentals I am taking a big step back


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If you've been using rentals up to now, you're faced with this problem with any board you buy that's above a bargain-basement level.

First, you now have a board that's actually been waxed, and doesn't have a base that's hacked to crap. So yeah, it'll go faster. I don't know about that specific board, but if it's a sintered base, then faster still. It actually still has edges, so some catching. The point is, you're probably not suffering from anything specific to the board -- you're most likely suffering from changing to something different from what you're used to, and you don't have enough experience yet to be able to adjust easily. You're going to get that no matter what you buy, at your level. As to how long it'll take to adjust, my guess would be one full day of riding - two at the outside. After that, you'll find yourself being able to do things that you couldn't on the rental board.

Some adjustment time is necessary when you switch to a new board. It gets shorter as you get better, but I don't know if it ever goes away completely.

And yeah, you go faster on ice/snowcrete. And control is sketchier because you have to put more edge on to get control, which beginners don't tend to be good at.


----------



## crimsonfox (Jan 18, 2011)

Getting a new board is a great excuse to go more to practice. Also, you could search up detuning and take out the bite on the edge around the tip and tail. That might help with the edge catching a bit.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree with what both posters said above....you are fine. 

It sounds like you are still pretty new to riding so the adjustment might take longer, but it is totally expected. I rode the same crappy board for several years. I was never real serious, but I was pretty good because I had been riding for so long. I started getting more serious and bought a much nicer board and the first few runs were a total shitshow. I too thought, holy crap, what did I buy? But, it wasn't long before I was loving the new board and progressing more than ever before. 

another example...just two days ago I borrowed a board with rocker. I have only rocker a few times up to this point and it took me a run or two to feel comfortable.

Take your time and learn on this board and you will be better for it.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

it just takes time getting use to the new board especially since youre new to riding


----------



## Izzy1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance... glad it's not that specific board but new board in general. 

Going for the weekend away next week at a slighter bigger resorts, hopefully their snow is a little better and I get back to where I was before! If not I'll look into the edges thing, thanks, didn't know that was an option


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

detune the tips not the sides, unless if you want to.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

dont know much abt womens boards...but i have a couple women friends with the feelgood...its not really your beginners board. From what they say...its fairly stiff (relative). Thats not the say you can't learn on it...but like everyone else said...just gonna have to get use to it. Its a pretty high end board and its gonna rip compared to rental sticks...once u get the hang of it...you just may fall in love with the speed...heh


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm pretty much in the same boat as you,... uhh, but a dude.  Went a couple times, used the rental, loved it enough to invest in my own and didn't do so well the first day. Same thing as you, the board's faster, lighter, and seems to be less forgiving and it felt like a step backwards. Also, it sounds like conditions aren't so favorable. At least where I've been going, there's more melting and re-freezing and not much if any snow making, so it's harder to make nice smooth turns and instead you're chattering and skipping down the mountain. Sections that were bunny-hill slow last time are faster and it's challenging to control your speed. If you stick with it, your skill will start to catch up with the capabilities of the board. :thumbsup:


----------



## Izzy1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well let's hope I don't go crashing into a pole before I get the hang of it ! 

It sure made for some "artistic designs" on my butt... ouch

I'm going to take it for the weekend to a ski resort and give it a good try, I guess if there is no progress made I'll consider getting something else. Sales are going on for something right? 

When you guys say it's "stiffer", does that just mean it's harder to initiate turns? What makes it be faster than another board on the same incline? I don't ever want to be a speed demon, I enjoy cruising down the hills, I made that clear when I shopped for a board but was told this was a good board to buy by all the shops around (even the one that was going to loose a sale on it..).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The board doesn't make the rider the rider makes the board.


----------



## Izzy1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

to the last comment... by no means did I expect a board to make me better. I'm learning, so I'm not much of a rider yet, my question is more as to what makes the board harder to ride compared to a beginner's and if my life would be a lot easier learning on a easier/beginner's board.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Izzy1979 said:


> When you guys say it's "stiffer", does that just mean it's harder to initiate turns? What makes it be faster than another board on the same incline?


A stiffer board is literally stiffer. It's harder to bend. A softer board will bend and twist more when going over bumps, which can make control harder. But a softer board is better for park & freestyle, which I don't think is in your immediate future. A board also has 'dampening', which is a measure of how much it can vibrate and how quickly the vibration stops. A board with poor dampening will ring like a tuning fork when you hit something, but a board with too much dampening feels like riding a sponge.

For downhill speed, a longer board will go faster, all other things being equal. A more expensive board will have a sintered base (instead of extruded) which slides slightly faster but more importantly accelerates more quickly. A good wax job makes a huge difference. Snow conditions also make a huge difference. Ice and snowcrete are fastest, but hurt the most. :laugh: New wet snow (what I call snowpoxy) is the worst because it grabs your board.

It's up to you if you want to buy another board. I have two, and compared to some of the lunatics on this forum I'm a pauper. But you'll probably end up using one most of the time.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

A stiffer board can certainly be harder to control at first and the Feelgood is a very nice, fairly stiff board.

However, perhaps there are other factors at work:

How much do you weigh? What is your shoe size? How long is your board?


----------



## Izzy1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am 5'6'', weight about 145# and wear a 8.5 
The board is 152cm (which is a bit longer than the rentals I've gotten before, I think they were maybe 149?)
My bindings are set at 0 degree in the back and 15 degrees in the front


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Izzy1979 said:


> I am 5'6'', weight about 145# and wear a 8.5
> The board is 152cm (which is a bit longer than the rentals I've gotten before, I think they were maybe 149?)
> My bindings are set at 0 degree in the back and 15 degrees in the front


Unless you have a specific issue with your legs or feet, your stance seems a little too forward for a beginner. Try (and I stres _try_) 15/-9 or somewhere close to that. It's not quite duck, but close enough to encourage you to stay parallel to your board. 

Adjust as necessary until it's not uncomfortable.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

The board seems to be a good fit for you. Perhaps it's time for a lesson?


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

your rentals were probably standard camber and had the bindings set up a certain way. You're now on a rockered deck with channel inserts (sure you have your binding setup right? heel to toe, not just stance width)...my point is almost everything is different. Yes, it kinda like starting over, but if you get a different board, it'll be like starting over again, and again. 

I say get what you got dialed in before chucking it.


----------



## Izzy1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Its actually the standard Feelgood, not rockered, regular cambered board 

The guys at the shop measured my stance so I think it's set ok, the angle is different and I'll try to change it some on the back foot like someone mentioned. I'm also going the shop Monday and see if I can bring the board for detuning the tips. 

I'll give it a good run next weekend with those adjustments, I should have 2 or 3 days of riding so I'll see if I get some control on it. You all start praying for a East Coast late snow storm now!


----------



## Izzy1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, and I've taken a few lessons already, one yesterday for that matter after my pathetic first attempt on the board. It does not appear that I'm doing something totally technically wrong except for my tendency to lean away from the front (natural defense system I suppose...)


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

Izzy1979 said:


> I am 5'6'', weight about 145# and wear a 8.5
> The board is 152cm (which is a bit longer than the rentals I've gotten before, I think they were maybe 149?)
> My bindings are set at 0 degree in the back and 15 degrees in the front



Set your rear binding at -5 or -10 degrees so you get used to this. It will help you learn switch riding in the future.

Also, rotate your bindings' highbacks so they're parallel with your heelside edge.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There really are a bunch of fucking candy asses learning to ride these days. The equipment I learned on you guys wouldn't even acknowledge it. Sack up ride it have fun shut your brain off to what everyone else thinks.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There really are a bunch of fucking candy asses learning to ride these days. The equipment I learned on you guys wouldn't even acknowledge it. Sack up ride it have fun shut your brain off to what everyone else thinks.


lord fucktard has spoken


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MistahTaki said:


> lord fucktard has spoken


King can't shred has rebutted.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

It's all mental.

I initially had similar issues when I got a pretty stiff board. You said it yourself, you're leaning back too much. You're probably leaning back because you're not comfortable with the board -- either you feel like it's going too fast for you or you're not used to the responsiveness of it yet. Give it some more time on the snow and make a conscious effort to be more aggressive.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> King can't shred has rebutted.


you hurt man


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MistahTaki said:


> you hurt man


Don't cry cause you can't ride.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

Izzy1979 said:


> Oh, and I've taken a few lessons already, one yesterday for that matter after my pathetic first attempt on the board. It does not appear that I'm doing something totally technically wrong except for my tendency to lean away from the front (natural defense system I suppose...)


If it makes you feel any better, I had the exact same experience on the first days riding my new board last spring. I had done 4 days in rental boots/boards and had enough; I wasn't able to progress in terms of speed, technique etc. with my feet falling asleep and washing out of turns because my rental board was a complete noodle. So I upgraded to something much more difficult but rewarding to ride, a much stiffer Arbor Element 158. Should have probably gone with the 155 but I ride the 158 no problem now. I knew I wanted a stiff, freeride type setup and my boots/bindings reflect that as well. First few days were tough, because, like you, I was going faster than I wanted, and I was constantly fighting the tendency to lean back. Which of course, makes you catch an edge on a cambered board. Despite it making you a glutton for punishment, I really think this is the way to go, the incentive to stay upright on a cambered board makes you progress technically much faster than you naturally would on a reverse camber board. I just bought/rode my first RC decks in the past month, and since I learned on camber I have an actual concept of what "forgiving" is, and can appreciate it without relying on it to ride. I feel pretty strongly that anyone committed to snowboarding should learn on camber (plus it has the advantage in icy conditions); reserve learning on RC for casual folks or if that one day experience on a board will make or break them in terms of continuing.

It will take a little time for you and your board to become one, but it will happen, it sounds like it's a good match for you.


----------



## Izzy1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

For same price, if the store took it back and I could get the Feelgood VRocker instead, do you think that would be a more appropriate board for a beginner?


----------



## smooth (Apr 9, 2010)

Been riding 5 years. When I got my first board it was an adjustment. Got a new board this year and it was the same thing as I had trouble with my heel side turns. Just adjusted the highbacks a little and voila everything was right again. It amazes me how a slight change in stance angle and the such can make you feel like a noob and throw u all out of whack. Play with your bindings...tinker with it and eventually you'll get that board dialed in and in tune to what your body needs to ride that sucker as best you can.


----------



## PaintedPony (Jan 20, 2011)

My recommendation is that you keep the board and learn to ride it unless you are so uncomfortable with the speed that you are afraid to ride it. The Feelgood is a great board and it is MUCH faster than any rental board you were riding. As a new rider it'll take a day or so to get accustomed to the speed and difference in handling, but it'll happen and then you will be so happy you kept it. Buying the VRocker won't change the speed or the feel compared to what you have been used to. 

Try making long turns across the runs so you can bleed off a little more speed until you get used to it. Don't worry that you made a bad purchase. You won't outgrow it in a year or two like some entry level boards.

BTW, I own a Feelgood and it is my favorite board out of 12 or so years of riding.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Don't cry cause you can't ride.


i dont just ride. i ride the soul.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MistahTaki said:


> i dont just ride. i ride the pole.


 Fixed that.


----------



## Izzy1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

It definitively makes me a little more scared on that board but I don't think I can return it since I used it... so for better or for worse I will give it a good shot this coming weekend and hope I didn't throw $500 in the closet!


----------



## LaneyGirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Izzy1979 said:


> It definitively makes me a little more scared on that board but I don't think I can return it since I used it... so for better or for worse I will give it a good shot this coming weekend and hope I didn't throw $500 in the closet!


Hey Izzy,

My snowboarding history was similar, though I decided to buy my own board after only 1 season of renting and I did buy a Feelgood. Yes, there is a period of adjustment. The rental boards are pieces of CRAP (my first rental actually had STEP-IN bindings and it was already 2005!), they're heavy, not well-maintained and I can't stand the tip/tail protectors they put on them. I went out with a friend last week who rents and the board they gave her had the DULLEST edge. I asked when it had last been sharpened and the guy said 6 weeks (probably more like 6 months!).

When I first got on my Feelgood it was a completely different experience. Was the board faster? Yes...I would have been disappointed if it wasn't. Did I become a better rider? Yes...owning your own deck gives you the opportunity to "bond" with it. It took me 2-3 days to acclimate to the board and I only just got a new one after having that Feelgood for 5 years. It's a great board that you won't outgrow.

My new board is an Arbor Push and I had to adjust to that board too since it REALLY fast.But after a few runs, I got used to it.

Bottom line, did you buy wrong? I honestly don't think so. Any new board requires a little adjustment time. For some riders it's 1 run, for others it's 2-3 days. I really think you will enjoy your new board and get better a gazillion times faster than if you kept renting.

Have fun with it!


----------



## PaintedPony (Jan 20, 2011)

Izzy1979 said:


> It definitively makes me a little more scared on that board but I don't think I can return it since I used it... so for better or for worse I will give it a good shot this coming weekend and hope I didn't throw $500 in the closet!


Na, you didn't throw away $500 on that board. Just take your time getting used to the board. If the speed is to much don't hesitate to bleed a lot of it off until you get more comfortable. Keep reminding yourself to evenly destribute your weight on that board because going fast it'll get away from you fast if you are leaning back. You're gonna love that board soon. I don't know anyone who bought a Feelgood that didn't love it. Heck I just bought a NS Infinity and while it is a nice board I still have a sweet spot for my Feelgood. It still goes with to the mountains in case I decide I want to take her out.

Report back after your trip and let us know what you think of the board.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe You're Just Scared.


----------



## Izzy1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have just returned from my trip... and I am happy to announce the board has been tamed! 

I have several bruises to show but by today I was back to being able to nicely, enjoyably, cruise down my beloved green trails without falling and linking a few turns without slowing/stopping in between.

Quick question - Saturday the board felt fine with how the guy at the store adjusted my bindings. But then the instructor, after the class I took , messed with them to adjust them and since that, the outside of my leading foot hurst like hell as soon as I get started. Today I had to stop after 2 runs I was in so much pain. Totally fine as soon as I step out of the board. I'm not sure what he did to it, it looked like he set it to 12/-12 equally on both sides, I set it to 15/-10, will that fix it? (I don't know what the guy at the store put them at, so not sure it's back the way it was)


----------



## LaneyGirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Izzy1979 said:


> I have just returned from my trip... and I am happy to announce the board has been tamed!
> 
> I have several bruises to show but by today I was back to being able to nicely, enjoyably, cruise down my beloved green trails without falling and linking a few turns without slowing/stopping in between.
> 
> Quick question - Saturday the board felt fine with how the guy at the store adjusted my bindings. But then the instructor, after the class I took , messed with them to adjust them and since that, the outside of my leading foot hurst like hell as soon as I get started. Today I had to stop after 2 runs I was in so much pain. Totally fine as soon as I step out of the board. I'm not sure what he did to it, it looked like he set it to 12/-12 equally on both sides, I set it to 15/-10, will that fix it? (I don't know what the guy at the store put them at, so not sure it's back the way it was)


A duck stance (12/-12) really good for park & switch riding. Unless he was trying to teach you be comfortable riding both sides, why he would change it, I have no idea. If you're a beginner, and riding groomed greens, you may want to try more of a forward stance (say 15/-3, or even 15/0). Why your foot hurt, I can't tell you, I can only comment on the stance setup. Now that you own the board, play with different stances and see what works best for you. No one says you can't mess around with your bindings 

You could also call the store from where you purchased and ask them how they set up new beginner boards. My guess is 12/-3


----------



## ianim8 (Mar 11, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There really are a bunch of fucking candy asses learning to ride these days. The equipment I learned on you guys wouldn't even acknowledge it. Sack up ride it have fun shut your brain off to what everyone else thinks.


late in the game with this topic but thats exactly what Ive been telling everyone even the gf on my thoughts on riding.
If your not having fun, get away from me 
LOL!
For the op, I sure hope your enjoying it now that you've had a few tries.
My gf went thru 6 angle changes with her board.
I think we broke up twice on one hill 
Weird she still likes me


----------

